# serveur smtp port 25 avec neuf



## chocodine (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

mon FAI est neuf
je n'arrive plus à envoyer de mail via "mail", il me met que le port 25 du serveur smtp a échoué, j'ai essayé avec le port 587, pas de résultat.

Quelqu'un peut il m'aider en sachant que je suis un peu novice.


merci


----------



## whereismymind (28 Novembre 2007)

Avec quel genre d'adresse mail ? Un gmail, le mail de Neuf, etc ... ??


----------



## apenspel (28 Novembre 2007)

Et quel client de messagerie ?


----------



## moonwalk9r (28 Novembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Et quel client de messagerie ?




Il à précisé "mail" 

Le meilleur conseil : Si c'est une adresse neuf, change pour une gmail


----------



## HerveVV (28 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de résoudre le même problème sous tele2, mais je ne comprend pas encore comment :rose: . dans l'option smtp, j'ai mis aucun. et bizarement ça fonctionne. Je le repreciserai ce soir en direct de macbook, car là, chui au taf ​


----------



## whereismymind (28 Novembre 2007)

Les demandes d'authentification ne sont pas systématiques, parfois, ça ne marche QUE si elle n'est pas active.


----------



## chocodine (28 Novembre 2007)

j'ai une adresse mail neuf


----------



## whereismymind (28 Novembre 2007)

Ok donc après vérification sur le site de Neuf, j'ai lu qu'il ne faut pas activer l'authentification. Ils ne disent rien sur le port donc je suppose que ça sera 25. Mais faut vérifier que ton pare feu ne le bloque pas.

En gros, ça devrait donner ça:








Autre chose que j'ai lu:


> Remarque : toutes les adresses e-mails se terminant par @neuf.fr, @9online.fr, @cario.fr, @guideo.fr, @waika9.com, @mageos.com, @fnac.net, 9business.fr, @cegetel.net peuvent utiliser le service.


----------



## chocodine (28 Novembre 2007)

ok mais comment vérifier mon pare feu, je n'y connait rien.....


----------



## whereismymind (28 Novembre 2007)

Si tu as une Box quelque soit ton fournisseur, il faudra aller dans les réglages dans le menu du pare feu mais on en est pas encore là, déjà faut que tu regardes si tes réglages correspondent à ce que je t'ai montré. Si c'est pas ça, dit moi quel matériel tu as pour te connecter à Internet je verrai si je peux t'aider !


----------



## chocodine (28 Novembre 2007)

ok pour les réglages


----------



## chocodine (29 Novembre 2007)

le serveur smtp marche (je peux envoyer des mails) mais maintenant c'est le serveur pop qui déconne, je ne reçois plus rien.


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Autre chose que j'ai lu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Où ça ? Ça m'intéresse.

À+


----------



## whereismymind (29 Novembre 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> Où ça ? Ça m'intéresse.
> 
> À+



Je me suis connecté sur mon compte utilisateur parce que je suis chez Neuf aussi en fait. Ce genre d'infos n'est pas accessibles pour les personnes qui ne sont pas clientes.


----------



## Bilbo (29 Novembre 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je me suis connecté sur mon compte utilisateur parce que je suis chez Neuf aussi en fait. Ce genre d'infos n'est pas accessibles pour les personnes qui ne sont pas clientes.



Bon alors je te pose la question.  Si je veux utiliser une adresse du style bilbo@laposte.net, est ce que je peut utiliser smtp.neuf.fr  ? En admettant que je sois chez Neuf bien sûr. 

À+


----------



## doodoo69 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> Bon alors je te pose la question.  Si je veux utiliser une adresse du style bilbo@laposte.net, est ce que je peut utiliser smtp.neuf.fr  ? En admettant que je sois chez Neuf bien sûr.
> 
> À+



Bonjour à tous,

Il faut distinguer 2 choses :
1/ Le serveur smtp sert à envoyer les mails (upload), il dépend de ton FAI : Pour Neuf c'est smtp.neuf.fr, pour Free c'est smtp.free.fr etc... Si tu es avec une Neufbox, tu dois obligatoirement passer par le smtp Neuf. (Il y a d'autres manips pour contourner, en "localhost" par expl mais c'est un autre pb)
Donc si tu vas chez un pote qui est chez Free, tu peux envoyer des messages, mais il faut que tu changes ton serveur d'envoi en smtp.free.fr, sinon sa Freebox ne te laissera pas envoyer ton mail.

2/ Le serveur pop sert à récupérer tes messages (download) et n'est pas lié à la "box", donc pour une adresse mail chez Neuf, c'est toujours pop.neuf.fr, chez Free c'est toujours pop.free.fr etc... quelle que soit la "box" que tu utilises. (Je ne connais pas l'adresse pop de laposte.net, mais c'est peut-être un truc du genre pop.laposte.net si un serveur pop existe : il y a certaines adresses qui n'en ont pas comme @hotmail)
Tu peux donc réceptionner ton adresse bilbo@laposte.net avec n'importe quelle "box" s'il existe un serveur pop et envoyer tes messages avec le serveur smtp.neuf.fr si tu es branché à une Neufbox.

A+


----------



## Bilbo (30 Novembre 2007)

doodoo69 a dit:


> A+



En plus il se fout de ma gueule. 

Ce qui a provoqué ma question mon bon doodoo69 est la remarque du message #8. Je veux savoir si le serveur smtp de Neuf accepte de relayer n'importe quelle adresse de mail d'envoi à partir du moment où on est abonné chez eux. Un abonné au Neuf comme whereismymind saura sans doute répondre.

À+


----------



## doodoo69 (30 Novembre 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> En plus il se fout de ma gueule.



Je n'oserais jamais me foutre de ta gueule  !!!
Je récapitulais surtout pour ceux, nombreux qui ne font pas encore la distinction entre smtp et pop car on trouve rarement ce genre d'info finalement.

Pour ma part, j'ai une adresse en free.fr et une adresse de boulot qui passent toutes les 2 avec ma NeufBox.

Au fait ! Le serveur Neuf justement, il serait pas un peu à la ramasse ces derniers temps, je le trouve super lent...

Mes respects Bilbo


----------



## Bilbo (30 Novembre 2007)

doodoo69 a dit:


> Je n'oserais jamais me foutre de ta gueule  !!!
> Je récapitulais surtout pour ceux, nombreux qui ne font pas encore la distinction entre smtp et pop car on trouve rarement ce genre d'info finalement.



Une recherche y aurait pourvu. 



doodoo69 a dit:


> Au fait ! Le serveur Neuf justement, il serait pas un peu à la ramasse ces derniers temps, je le trouve super lent...


Voire même capricieux, j'ai des clients qui s'en plaignent et je voulais voir si une adresse étrangère à la galaxie "Neuf" pouvait être à l'origine du problème.

À+


----------



## chocodine (1 Décembre 2007)

et pour mon pb ?
qu'est ce que je peux faire maintenant ?

merci pour ton aide


----------



## Bilbo (1 Décembre 2007)

chocodine a dit:


> et pour mon pb ?
> qu'est ce que je peux faire maintenant ?
> 
> merci pour ton aide



Tu mets smtp.neuf.fr comme serveur d'envoi, tu prends le port 25 et tu ne mets pas d'authentification. Last but not least : tu pestes avec vigueur quand ça ne marche pas et tu attends patiemment que ça revienne. 

À+


----------



## aguros (9 Décembre 2007)

bonjour
J'ai essayé vos solutions notamment décocher activer authentification mais impossible d'envoyer un message.
je suis chez free et le smtp.free.fr fonctionne pas.........
Je recois mais pas envoyer??
Il cherche très longtemps puis un fenêtre sécurité du courrier expédié s'ouvre et dans authentification j'ai éssayer rien ou mot de passe et dans les deux cas ca marche pas......

j'ai bien sur visité les forums mais pas trouvé solution

QQun a une piste svp?

Merci


----------



## zuraxe (28 Février 2010)

Pour ceux ayant un probléme au niveaux 25 et voulant de disposer d'un serveur de messagerie sortant SMTP universel. 
http://www.Service-smtp.fr 
Cette solution de messagerie permet d'envoyer des emails à partir de n'importe quel fournisseur d'accès, et est compatible avec la plupart des systèmes de messagerie (pc, mac, smartphone, iphone, ...). 
Ce SMTP nomade est idéal pour les travailleurs itinérants.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Février 2010)

tiens remontée speleo d'archive de 3 ans

ca sent le plan_ weekend inscription pour message de  promo d'un service payant_

alors que d'autres font ca très bien , gratosse en plus


----------

